# Heater core replacement 1969 gto



## silky58 (Jul 19, 2009)

augh i was trying to put those braided steel dress up sleeves over my heater hose.

when i tried to put the hose back on the heatercore neck it was so tight i had to force it on in a twisting/pushing motion, well after i got it on i saw fluid leaking from under what looked like the passenger floor. 

well i guess i must have cracked the neck on the core because its pouring out inside the car from behind the glove box.

i have no idea how to fix this.

i assume i have to replace the core itself but have no idea how to get to it.

so i have a few questions

1. to do it right how do i do this? is there a ez way to swap it out?

2. if i decided to bypass the core and just feed one hose from the intake straight to the waterpump is this a bad idea?

thx for the help

silky58


----------



## silky58 (Jul 19, 2009)

well for now i bypassed the heater core by running the the hose from thr pump striaght to the intake, this way i can atleast drive the gto. 

i still may fix the core later but this way i can drive to the parts store lol.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I've been bypassing my heater core for the last 6yrs. Wont hurt a thing. In fact, I'd like to eliminate the whole heater core/box system and put in delete plates on the firewall.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It also helps the interiour heat, I know I just for the first time have a heater core with the restoration as it's been by-passed for 15+ years. It's alot hotter in the car with one, even if the controls are on cold.


----------

